# Came across some 600EX-RT tech info



## digital paradise (Jan 26, 2013)

during my interwebs searches. 

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/speedlite_flash_system_for_eos.do


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, it looks like a good companion to the manual.

Jim


----------



## eli72 (Jan 27, 2013)

Syl Arena writes in a style that I enjoy. And he certainly seems to know his stuff when it comes to Canon Speedlites.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 27, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> during my interwebs searches.
> 
> http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/speedlite_flash_system_for_eos.do



There a Printable version of this without all the website fluff? I loved his book and used it to learn flash along with a few other websites.. but getting into the 600EX-RT has been a bit difficult from my old 580 EX just because of all the options and this seems to explain them quite well.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 27, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > digital paradise said:
> ...



Ill check it out. I went from 580 EX to 600. Few things I am not used to yet but this document cleared a lot of it up. Here is the document you linked in PDF form Digital Paradise. Its not perfect but has all the info.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 27, 2013)

thank you guys for these links 

Do you happen to know if if they can trigger each other in a long line? I have read that it has a reach of 30m, and what I have in mind for a special type of shot would require the possibility that the first one sets of the second which might be 30m further down, and maybe another 30m further down? (I have an idea of a portrait shot with a wide angle lens in a badly lit factory, where I would like to light a long way, to get a real sense of the depth). 

Right now I have a 600 RT EX, a 580 ex II, and a 430 ex II and a ST - E2 to trigger them off. My dilemma is whether to sell my smaller flashes, and get several 600 plus the ST - E3, or if I should go for a pocket wisard solution for the flexibility?


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 27, 2013)

Will this one do the trick? 

http://plusiii.pocketwizard.com


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 27, 2013)

A timely question, and an unpleasant one at that too, lol. However I feel I evolve all the time, and like to have the opportunities this then would present me with. At the same time as I am not forced to buy a bunch of 600, espescially now that one can get 580's quite cheap (given their discontinued status).


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, these are things to contmplate


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 27, 2013)

I was gearing up to get a 'strobist' set about a year ago, the one from Midwest audio. Couple of umbrellas, those cheap crappy manual flashes and a minimal PW setup. Guess what? It cost out to over $1k. Seemed like a lot for a, well, crummy manual flash setup. There were rumors of a Canon RF system so I waited, and I'm glad I did!

Now I've got three RF flashes, with these beautiful gel head attachments (no velcro), and a tiny low profile master unit. The whole setup cost more than the Strobist set, but it includes three flashes instead of two, is fully supported by my camera (ETTL, on Camera menus, Gel whitepoint communication, etc), and is smaller and way more trim than the Strobist set. Plus the flashes are way more capable. 

Seriously glad I waited! I love this flash kit.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 27, 2013)

Me too. Sold my Canon 580EX, 580EX II, Metz 58 AF-2, Yongnuo 560 and my Cybersyncs. No more cables, different flash menus to remember. Hurt a little financially but was worth it. I have never looked back.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 27, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> Thanks for posting this, it looks like a good companion to the manual.
> 
> Jim



Thanks. I thought it would be a a good compliment to that great review Mark Webb did.

http://markwebbphoto.com/blog/2012/6/canon-600ex-rt-review

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7431.0


----------

